# Survival knives and camping



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

why should one have a survival knife while camping, sometimes emergencies occur and these knives can come handy here have a look at this article, hope it gives you some information https://swordsswords.com/blog/3-survival-knives-everyone-should-own/


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

I've been wanting to add one to my camping gear. As well as a shovel.


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

Knives and handy shovel and other handy tools could help us through our camping adventures. It could allow us to do many thing such as cooking and removing some woods or vines along the way.


----------



## DavChMsl (Feb 14, 2020)

The knife must be reliable. And so that it can be easily ground on a stone.


----------

